# Internet Explorer Startseite



## ZOWI (29 März 2002)

Hallo zusammen,


ich habe ein großes Problem,
wenn ich de IE starte, dann erscheint immer so eine Schmuddelseite als Startseite, die dann wiederum zwei weitere Fenster öffnet. Wenn ich die Startseite schließe oder wechsle kommen weitere Fenster hinzu.
Die Startseite habe ich schon mehrmals getauscht und gewechselt, aber bei jedem neuen Windowsstart kommt eben die Siet von neuen.
Ich habe auch schon die Registry umgeschrieben, so wie es auf dialerschutz.de steht, aber bei neuem Systemstart - das gleiche Problem.
Wer kann mir helfen diese sehr nervige und lästige Probelm zu lösen?
Danke schon mal im vorraus!

Grüsse ZOWI


----------



## Heiko (29 März 2002)

Schon mal das probiert:
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/regedit/winsvc.php ?


----------



## ZOWI (29 März 2002)

Habe ich jetzt auch nachgeguckt, diese Datei ist nicht vorhanden!
Oh, man was mache ist denn jetzt........
Danke vorerst schon mal!

ZOWI


----------



## Heiko (29 März 2002)

Schau noch mal in die Registry unter "Run".
Gibts dort einen Eintrag mit "rundll32" oder so?

Was sagt denn die Taskanzeige? Läuft irgendein seltsames Programm?

Suche in der Registry mal nach "porno". Findet sich da was?


----------



## ZOWI (29 März 2002)

In der Registry ist nur diese Zeile unter "RUN" zu finden: C:\WINDOWS\regedit.exe /s C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\rad2CEDB.tmp

Ist die etwa auffällig?

Ich habe keine auffälligen Programme laufen, nur Firewall und 0190-Warner!


----------



## Heiko (29 März 2002)

Schick mir die .tmp-Datei bitte mal schnell zu. Adresse: [email protected]

Die Zeile ist in der Tat auffällig!


----------



## Freeman76 (29 März 2002)

Hi,

habe mal vor Wochen einen Artikel aus dem Internet gezogen welcher evtl. helfen könnte:

Unter Start/Ausführen mit "regedit" den Registry-Editor öffen, dann:

- Suchen den Pfad HKEY_CURRENT_USER / Software / Microsoft / Internet Explorer / Main. 

- Den Schlüssel "Main" mit einfachem Linksklick markieren . Im rechten Fenster öffnen sich dann die entsprechenden Einträge.

Z steht für Zeichenfolge und W für die Werte:

-Z: LocalPage  W: c\windows\system\blank.htm
_(ist Windows auf einer anderen Platte installiert, anstatt c:\ den richtigen Laufwerksbuchstaben angeben, z.B. d:\)_
-Z: Start Page   W: about:blank
-Z: WindowTitle W: (Variable eingabe möglich)
-Z: SearchBar  W: >http://www.lycos.de/search/msie40.html<
-Z: SearchPage W: >http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&clcid=0x0407&ar=iesearch<

- In dem Schlüssel HKEY_CURRENT_USER / Software / Microsoft / Internet Explorer / SearchUrl ist unter der Zeichenfolge "Standard" folgende URL eingetragen (ohne><) >http://home.microsoft.com/access/autosearch.asp?p=%s<. Überprüfen die entsprechenden Zeichenfolgen und ändern diese gegebenenfalls. Zum Ändern Rechtsklick auf der Zeichenfolge, im Menü "Ändern" wählen und im Dialogfeld "Zeichenfolge bearbeiten". Fügen dann unter "Wert" den zur Z-Folge passenden Wert ein (ohne W: oder ><). Copy/Paste aus der Aufstellung geht auch, da es sich um Standardeinträge handelt. 

*Achtung! Das Ändern von Registrieeinträgen kann zu Problemen im Betrieb führen! Deshalb absolute Vorsicht.*


----------



## Heiko (29 März 2002)

Ich hab mir die .tmp-Datei mal angeschaut.

Es handelt sich um eine reguläre Registry-Datei, die Dir bei jedem Start wieder die Startseite überschreibt.

Schmeiß den Registryeintrag mit dem regedit raus und ändere die Startseite. Dann hast Du Ruhe.


----------



## ZOWI (29 März 2002)

Heureka, ich habe es...

Das war ein ganz fieser Trojaner-Virus, der durch alle meine Virenchecker durchging, er schrieb einfach eine tmp-Datei in Windows/system und einen Eintrag in die Registry, die das lautet OPQFile und veränderte so andauern die STartseite des Browsers.
Gott sei dank: der Spuk ist erst einmal vorbei, allen Danke die geholfen haben!

ZOWI


----------



## Heiko (29 März 2002)

Virus wars eigentlich keiner.
In ca. 15 Minuten findest Du was dazu auf Dialerhilfe.de.

Danke für den Tip.


----------

